# My "first" and "last" setup...



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

After some sound advice from forum members and from Marko at Bella Barista, I picked up what I hope will be my last big coffee purchase yesterday. Paired with the EK I picked up from @EricC a few weeks ago, I'm hoping this combo will last me a very long time.









Technically it's not quite my first setup, but it's the first "proper" espresso setup I've owned, which definitely qualifies as jumping in at the deep end I think. The whole buying experience from BB was great, Marko threw in a whole bunch of extras above and beyond the bundle they already offer with new machines, including a kilo of coffee (4 x 250g bags from BB's newly branded "The Roastery") and 2 milk jugs.









It sounds like BB are going to be getting more into the roasting business, so far I've tried the Peru beans and they're very tasty as espresso and as a capp.


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

Congratulations Jon, great setup.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

That is definitely a tough one to upgrade from!

Great set up. Enjoy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You just need some decent beans to go with that now..

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## scottgough (Feb 9, 2016)

They're stunning machines! Gorgeous set up


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

very nice setup indeed


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Brilliant set up. I can smell the beans from here!


----------



## BigEasy (Mar 26, 2016)

That is definitely a thing of beauty. Have fun!


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

A wonderful setup you have - and nice service from BB too by the look of it.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

A grand set up. Did AE sort out the steam wands on these machines?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> A grand set up. Did AE sort out the steam wands on these machines?


They changed them from the original design ... I ended up putting a aurelia wand on mine . Ron has a lm wand on his


----------



## thriftwood (Jan 13, 2016)

Looks great - is that a pukka Vesuvius naked PF in the picture?


----------



## jonbutler88 (Dec 31, 2015)

They now come with a slightly different steam arm from the factory which sounds like it's a big improvement over the initial one. Here it is with the 12oz pitcher:









@thriftwood - Yep, it came with a single, double, and naked PF, with 3 baskets (2 x ridged double and 1 x ridged single). Not sure if that was BB throwing that in or if it comes as standard these days, but very glad I didn't need to try and source one from ACS or drill through the single.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I do love the look of the Vesuvius, perfect modernised machine look IMO.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

That machine looks amazing.


----------



## Rolo (Feb 6, 2016)

That looks a beautiful machine


----------



## cambosheff (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks an amazing setup! My upgraditus is in overdrive now


----------



## Ericaa (May 17, 2015)

love the Vesuvius! really hard to find it in my country


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

This was short lived :-D


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

"I'm hoping this combo will last me a very long time "








.... So who's taking bets on the next purchase .... I think it's going to be vintage lever ?


----------



## jhambleton (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow... how much coffee do you go through with that kinda setup? I would just want to use it as much as possible...


----------



## Jimmybean (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. I now have "setup" envy ☹


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Jimmybean said:


> Wow. I now have "setup" envy ☹


He had sold this machine now .....


----------



## gzim (Apr 13, 2016)

Looks amazing!


----------



## PaulL (May 5, 2014)

When Jon then posted it for sale I was not in a position to pounce at the amazing price as another lucky forum member was, or I would have done so without hesitation. The R60 is getting a lot of attention alongside the Vesuvius but my understanding of the numerous electronic features in the Vesuvius, the design and engineering decisions inside the case, side case water access plus the pressure profiling which I understand is superior makes the Vesuvius the end game for me. The youtube videos don't get enough of this across in my view, DaveCs closer look review does.

We can never say that's the end though, we've all been there and then occasionally see something else released which is a step up. The Dahlian and Ceado being my own examples when I could not have seen either coming or that I was disatisfied per se with what they replaced!


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Stunning pal


----------

